
CDC banned from using 'evidence-based' and 'science-based - Ice_cream_suit
http://thehill.com/news-by-subject/healthcare/365204-trump-admin-bans-cdc-from-using-evidence-based-and-science-based
======
Ice_cream_suit
"The administration has reportedly banned the Centers for Disease Control and
Prevention (CDC) from using the phrases “evidence-based” and “science-based”
in official documents.

Senior CDC officials distributed the list of “forbidden” words and phrases to
policy analysts at the CDC on Thursday, The Washington Post reported Friday.
The list also bans the use of “vulnerable,” “entitlement,” “diversity,”
“transgender” and “fetus.”"

------
YouAreGreat
"Because science!!!" surely ranks among the least scientifically pleasing
modes of argumentation.

Nothing bad can come from a ban on stating "because science!!" as a reason for
anything, because the natural substitute _—where it exists—_ is just actual
real reasons.

~~~
the_af
> _Nothing bad can come from a ban on stating "because science!!" as a reason
> for anything, because the natural substitute —where it exists— is just
> actual real reasons._

Well, according to the article, the _actual_ substitute appears to be "CDC
bases its recommendations on science in consideration with community standards
and wishes." Which is a bit worrying and may indicate this has little to do
with how to best communicate scientific recommendations.

------
vorotato
Frankly the CDC should be able to say whatever they damn well please. I really
don't understand how this isn't protected under the first amendment.

------
jacquesm
This has been submitted several times now.

~~~
oceanswave
Please refrain from the use of the words ‘submitted’ and ‘several’, as they
may indicate providing facts that have later been retracted. Also, ‘times’ has
been replaced with side-plus, in accordance with the Improving Education and
Freedom in Arimthmetic act of 2018.

Thank you citizen, \- Department of Fraternal Homeland Internet Freedom
Security

------
moomin
Time to start using “fact-based”.

~~~
alsadi
you forget /s

